# QLD: Double Island Cobia Twins



## proangler (Nov 27, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Just came back from a camping trip at Double Island, and with very little surf and no wind dad and I launched on Saturday in pristine conditions.

The signs weren't looking favorable, with no birds or surface action apart from a few dolphins cruising behind the surf. After a couple of hours all we had to show for our efforts were a couple of small flathead and the odd grinner chucked in. I decided to call it quits and had paddled about 20m when dad started yelling. I turned around and saw he had a nice healthy bend in his rod. At first dad called it for a shark but when it surfaced we saw a nice cobia! I came over and gaffed it for him as he had left his behind. It ended up that dad had just dropped a unweighted pilly down and due to the absence of wind it just floated down to the bottom, and the fish had hit it while the reel was still on freespool.

I decided to give this a go, and sure enough before it had hit the bottom my reel started humming. After a missed gaff shot that almost ended in tears where I bumped the lever drag into freespool, I managed to land another nice cobia, of a similar size to dads. With nothing else happening we decided to head back in, dad as usual ending up turtle but I managed to get in unscathed. I chucked together a quick vid of the events below.






Dads fish ended up weighing in at 12kg with mine slightly less.










Thanks for reading!

Cheers James


----------



## chriso (Feb 13, 2012)

nice fish fellas, looked like heaps of fun, keep em coming.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Great pair of fish James - and wonderful vid (loved your surf in) - keep it coming


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Cracking vid james, impressive surf riding and how good was the gaff shot on your dad's fish.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

I thought catching Cobia and getting through the surf was meant to be hard. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

Well done mate looks like a great day to be out there


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Fun times boys & the vid was gr8. When you almost lost your fish, that is pretty much what happened to me this morn, i was trying to get the gaff before the hook came out, (he was only just lipped), but all good it is nice to let some go for once and i was glad not to have to fillet.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Great stuff James, how good is DIP?


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Great report and vid, James. It's fantastic when you pull a result right at the end of a trip. Amazingly soft surf conditions too. Thanks for sharing with us.

Kev


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice fish James & a cracker of a gaff job on your dads fish. Mate they aer a couple of really nice fish, well done and with some expert surfing to boot - kudos.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Disgusting internet porn! Yet to catch a cobe.

well done james & dad

trev


----------

